
Naval Cmdrs in 2 Deadly Ship Collisions to Be Charged with Negligent Homicide - rectang
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/01/16/578478707/naval-commanders-in-2-deadly-ship-collisions-to-be-charged-with-negligent-homici
======
rectang
So, what will the real culprits be charged with?

I'm referring to those who ensured that the crew was operating in a state of
perpetual sleep deprivation.

The Navy has learned nothing from the NTSB.

